# Dynamark 1036



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

The weather let up enough today that I could get out back and check out some of the tractors I have waiting to fix. The one I pulled out was a "Dynamark 1036""
Does anyone know much about these. I got this one from a fella that called me to fix it. When I showed up at his place the first thing I see is the axle sticking out about 6 inches from the frame. We pushed it back in with out any problem. Which of course didn't fix it. I told him being that it was a mower I didn't know much about. I wasn't sure if I could get the parts. He said he had owned it since it was brand new. And this was the first time it had given him any problem. But he understood about the parts thing. I bought it for $50.00. It 's in great shape. He took real good care of it. But I still don't know much about it. I have been looking all over the internet for info and can't find much at all. Here is all the info I have found on it so far::

Dynamark 1036 Model #52881300 serial # 544894 

Engine is a Tecumseh Model VM100 157012A Ser# 63280

It is electric start, Rear discharge, Transaxle drive 

Anyone with any info on this. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dynamark was a popular brand in the late '50s/'60s.
It was bought by MTD,in the early '70s.


----------

